# plug does not fit in outlet



## pedsot (Apr 26, 2008)

I recently purchased an old benchtop grinder from an estate auction.  It has 1964 printed on the label.  I tried to plug it into the outlet and it would not fit.  The ground is round and the hole is not! I did plug it into an old extension cord and then plugged it into the wall and it works.  I'd much rather plug it directly into the wall.  My dad told me to cut the ground off, not sure that is such a great idea!  The grinder runs like a dream, sounds like new!

Any ideas?


----------



## Square Eye (Apr 26, 2008)

The simplest fix would be to buy a new replacement cord end


----------



## pedsot (Apr 26, 2008)

A new replacement end?  Does that mean I splice it together?  Or do I take the back of the grinder apart and start there? I'm sure I could stop by Lowe's and they would explain to me how to replace the old cord. Will a new cord interfere with the amount of power the machine receives? Thanks for the reply square eye


----------



## kok328 (Apr 26, 2008)

Most any hardware stores will have male and female plug ends that can be attached to the end of a cord.
This will not affect the power to the machine.  Your not replacing the cord itself, just the plug on the end of the cord.  Simply cut off the old plug (not cord) and strip back some wire and attach the new plug end.


----------



## Parrothead (Apr 26, 2008)

Um, that grinder is 44 years old. What shape is the cord in???? If it has cracks and breaks in it, you should replace the whole cord. If is in good shape, then just replace the end.


----------



## triple D (Apr 29, 2008)

I think your telling us that the grinder is a three prong, grounded cord, and your outlet is an ungrounded two prong???? I think you just need an adapter for a grounded cord to an ungrounded plug? There at all the hardware stores, hope I was of help, good luck.....


----------



## pedsot (May 8, 2008)

Actually, I purchased a power strip and the plug fits right in and did not have to change the plug at all.  The wire is in good shape the outlet is for 3 prong plugs but just did not fit.  I needed the extra outlets for other gadgets anyway!  Thanks for all the great responses.  

Another question...the 8 foot florescent light in my "workshop" cuts off after being on for 15 minutes or so.  I was told that the balast (spelled??) is going bad.  Should I hire an electrician to replace it or do it myself?  Was not sure how complicated it would be to do it myself.


----------



## Square Eye (May 8, 2008)

No biggie, replace it yourself and save $50.00 
Ballasts are available at the big box stores. 
It's important to look at your tubes and figure out what type of tubes you have.
 There are several types of ballast/tube combinations.


----------



## pedsot (May 11, 2008)

Thanks Square Eye!


----------

